# 1911 Polymere ?



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not really a 1911 - it is a 2011. A double stack.

They are interesting. Thankfully, I have smaller hands, and the 2011s are a little too big in the grip for me. A stock Glock 17/34/45 are all just barely too large unless I get a grip reduction done to them (like I did on my Glock 34 Combat Master).

Why did I say "thankfully" when I said I have smaller hands? Because if I didn't, there are several different 2011s I want... Namely the Taran Tactical Combat Master, which is $6-$6.5k. And, their new Taran Tactical Sand Viper is a $7k gun. I don't need that kind of temptation, so it's just as well 

Atlas Gunworks has some nice 2011s too, and Nighthawk makes the Sandhawk. All would tempt me mercilessly. if they fit my hands  And, they are all $6k or more.

I've used to own a $3k 1911 back in 2008, and I've also had a couple of Ed Brown 1911s years ago. Those were expensive enough. I don't needa be dropping THAT much cash on a gun.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

blasphemy


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

guydodge said:


> wasnt that phrase 2011 coined by one of the other mfg. Springfield clearly lists it as a 1911 DS (double stack).thats also one of my main concerns is the oversized handle
> and the fact its a 9mm vrs a 45cal but a 9mm as a range shooter is much cheaper to run at range.and at 1699.00 retail im guessing could get for about 1200-1300.00
> seems reasonable.i'd really like to get one in my hands and see how she Stacks up ...pun intended
> 
> make it a 45 and a 1911 handle i'd already own it.honestly i'd settle for a 1911 slide milled out for a red dot.but 500.00 to do it ouch !!!


Yes, Springfield is still calling their product a 1911. But, it isn't a 1911 really. The term "2011" was originally coined by STI many years ago. They designed that style of gun. But, the patent has run out, and anyone can make a 2011 now.... Which is why Springfield is making it as well.

Despite what Springfield calls it, everyone knows it is a 2011. Tons of other companies sell 2011s. All the reviews are calling it a 2011. In fact, many writers and reviewers have commented on how it is strange that Springfield is calling it a "1911" when it is not.

But, Springfield patented the term "Race Gun" many years ago, stopping other companies from using that term for competition guns. So, Springfield always seems to do their own thing sometimes. 

Anyway - call it whatever you like. I was just pointing out that it is indeed a 2011. Go look at other 2011s - you will see it looks just like those.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Stealth .45 (3 mo ago)

I have a 4.25" model. This was the first 50 rounds. 25 double taps from the low ready position, freestanding from 6 yards. It shoots pretty well, but probably wont be a keeper.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

guydodge said:


> well then... i'll call my 1911 cs a 855.5 and my 1911 9mm a 1919..jk. they are all still based off the same 70 series design so they are all 1911s
> so i have zero issues with them calling a redesigned 1911 a 1911.call it a 2011 we all know what it is.a double stacked 9mm 70 series 1911 redesigned with lipstick
> that others rebranded as a 2011.so why anyone would have a problem with what i would consider the proper labelling of said firearm is strange.


Well, understand, that the grip unit is usually polymer, and comes completely off the gun. You can replace the entire grip piece just with some screws being removed. The grip is not part of the receiver on a 2011.

You can't do that on a 1911.

So, there are a few more differences than just being a double stack 1911.

Paraordinance is no longer around, but they used to sell true, doublestack 1911s.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Stealth .45 said:


> I have a 4.25" model. This was the first 50 rounds with it. 25 double taps, freestanding from 6 yards.
> It shoots pretty well, but probably wont be a keeper.
> View attachment 22889


Nice shooting.

I've read of a lot of issues with the 5" Springfield, but the 4.25" version seems to be doing much better on the reviews.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Stealth .45 (3 mo ago)

guydodge said:


> if you dont mind me asking what were the cons for you.


I still have it for now. All of the poorly finished MIM internals need to be replaced IMO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think if you want one of these types of guns, the Staccato is the cheapest way to get a good one. And yea, I know they are not that cheap. But still much cheaper than the really high end ones...

But a cheap 2011 is sorta an oxymoron.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Both of my 1911s are single stacks metal. But my double stack is a plastic frame. It the FN FNX-45 Tactical and it's a sweet shooter


----------

